# PRS Hollowbody II and Standard SE



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

New PRS SE Models Announced for 2020! SE Hollowbody II, Starla Stoptail, Exotic Top Custom 24 and More!

Hollowbody II - Laminate Maple





SE Hollowbody II - 2020

Hollowbody Standard - Laminate Mahogany





SE Hollowbody Standard - 2020


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Price for Hollowbody Standard is $999US (~$1325Cdn) and $1149US ($1500) for the Hollowbody II for some unexplained reason. For sound and aesthetics my preference would be the Standard anyway.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Their SE line is just getting better.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hb se has my attention.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This guitar (Standard) definitely has my attention. First guitar this year, which I might actually be able to afford. Used US models are *at least* $3000 Cdn. Many US models $5000++


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't gotten more attention.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


>


Did you buy this one?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> Did you buy this one?


Nope, just very interested. Trying figure how I might put the money together


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I saw this in FlipBoard and found them mighty attractive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Nope, just very interested. Trying figure how I might put the money together


I was just messing with you. However, it is a beautiful guitar ...especially in that finish.

I saw a used PRS American hollowbody at our local L&M and it almost floated away when I picked it up. It made my Casino Coupe seem heavy...LOL.
The idea of getting it also floated away when I saw the price!

I hope you are able to save up and get this guitar.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

If I didn't already own two PRSs.....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Love the tobacco sunburst! Maybe I'll trade/sell my Grey/Black SE Custom Hollowbody and get that one!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Love the tobacco sunburst! Maybe I'll trade/sell my Grey/Black SE Custom Hollowbody and get that one!


Nooo, that guitar sounds great when you play it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Nooo, that guitar sounds great when you play it.


Thanks! But maybe the tobacco burst will sound even better! hahahaha


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Price for Hollowbody Standard is $999US (~$1325Cdn) and $1149US ($1500) for the Hollowbody II for some unexplained reason. For sound and aesthetics my preference would be the Standard anyway.


The difference is the maple top and flame veneer in the II vs. all mahogany on the Standard.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jdto said:


> The difference is the maple top and flame veneer in the II vs. all mahogany on the Standard.


I prefer the look of the McCarty tobacco burst on the mahogany standard. It gives a visual impression of a slightly more warm and woody sounding guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

greco said:


> I hope you are able to save up and get this guitar.


I like the ergonomics of a strat like body shape. I like hollowbodies, small slimline hollowbodies. I have Stratocaster with single coils and a Casino Coupe with P90s. I need one with humbuckers. Combine the two body types and put HBs in it and give it that tobacco burst on mahogany finish and seems like PRS read my mind about the that one guitar more I want and I might be able to afford.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> I prefer the look of the McCarty tobacco burst on the mahogany standard. It gives a visual impression of a slightly more warm and woody sounding guitar.


Is it with LSD or Shrooms where you can see the sound? 

I do like the looks of these, both the Standard and the II. The SE wide-fat necks are pretty good, too. I was drooling over a McCarty 594 Semi-Hollow for a while, but they are pricey! These might scratch that itch at a more reasonable price point.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The only other guitar in the same ballpark at close to the same price point is a Trey Anastasio's tribute guitar by Eastwood










Eastwood Phish Tribute – Eastwood Custom Guitars


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone know the difference between the 2019 and 2020 models?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> The only other guitar in the same ballpark at close to the same price point is a Trey Anastasio's tribute guitar by Eastwood
> 
> View attachment 274338
> 
> ...


Eastmans are very fine guitars but and you can get the neck in various widths on some models. I like the look of the PRS models better than the Eastmans. Maybe someday PRS with come out with a neck that fits me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the 2019 and 2020 models?


PRS is pretty good about posting specs on their website. I’d suggest starting there to see differences between 2019 and 2020. In the case of these new SE models, I don’t think they existed for the 2019 line. 



Steadfastly said:


> Eastmans are very fine guitars but and you can get the neck in various widths on some models. I like the look of the PRS models better than the Eastmans. Maybe someday PRS with come out with a neck that fits me.


EastMAN and EastWOOD are two very different companies


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> PRS is pretty good about posting specs on their website. I’d suggest starting there to see differences between 2019 and 2020. In the case of these new SE models, I don’t think they existed for the 2019 line.
> 
> 
> EastMAN and EastWOOD are two very different companies


Ha! So they are. That's at least twice I have done that.


----------



## ColForbin (Sep 10, 2012)

Saw these online the other day. Wish there were a couple different finish options but I definitely want to check them out. Thanks for posting the Eastwood link as well, quite interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I love this finish (so I'm old fashion)....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Ha! So they are. That's at least twice I have done that.


well, you know the saying. that says, fool me once, shame on — shame on you. Fool me — you can't get fooled again.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can tell it might take me an additional 2 or 3 months to save the $$$ as I just had an unexpected $260 vehicle repair.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I can tell it might take me an additional 2 or 3 months to save the $$$ as I just had *an unexpected $260 vehicle repair.*


Don't you just love them? Glad it wasn't one of those $1500.00 ones.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Don't you just love them? Glad it wasn't one of those $1500.00 ones.


That happened six months ago.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I wonder how the 58/15 ‘S’ pickups sound. I love my 58/15LT pickups in my 594.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> The only other guitar in the same ballpark at close to the same price point is a Trey Anastasio's tribute guitar by Eastwood
> 
> View attachment 274338
> 
> ...


I really want to see the sunburst version of this guitar. Can’t find any pictures. Haven’t looked too hard though. Now that the PRS hollowbody SEs are out, I doubt I would go Eastwood.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

madhermit said:


> I really want to see the sunburst version of this guitar. Can’t find any pictures. Haven’t looked too hard though. Now that the PRS hollowbody SEs are out, I doubt I would go Eastwood.


They did have this photo on their website. But it is only a reference for one of the two colours they hope for, tobacco burst and natural


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


>


The thick white binding around the " f " holes is not appealing to me at all.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> They did have this photo on their website. But it is only a reference for one of the two colours they hope for, tobacco burst and natural


Saw that. Pretty crap photo. Hard to get the overall vibe.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That photo of Phish Tribute was just a colour reference, not really a good one, and not even that guitar. The only photo is a prototype in natural. You'll just have to wait until both are released in December


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Used US models are *at least* $3000 Cdn. Many US models $5000++


For the select ones, maybe. I've found the used pricing for non-10 top core models to be very reasonable for what you're getting.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> For the select ones, maybe. I've found the used pricing for non-10 top core models to be very reasonable for what you're getting.


Still out of my price range, fixed income and retired and all


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)




----------

